# Sex during third trimester...



## MrsHaf (Jan 13, 2015)

My husband and I are both very sexual...our usual sex life consists of multiple times per week....the pregnancy has slowed that down a bit which I expected. Not really from lack of sex drive on my part...just general fatigue for both of us. But we still managed about 3 times per week. Now I am in the third trimester...at 32 weeks. My sex drive seems higher than normal and he isn't really interested. I understand it but at the same time I still have this overwhelming sex drive to fullfill. Do I just accept my losses until 6 weeks after the baby or is there something else I can do to make him a little more willing?


----------



## mpgunner (Jul 15, 2014)

Sleep naked and snuggle up against him. My preg wife was hotter than ever and the sex was great when she was big. I loved it. Tell you husband to "step up"!


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Talk to your H. Some men are afraid of the delicacy of those hips and pelvic joints, IOW, don't want to hurt you or the baby. Some men are turned on by their very pregnant wife, while other men aren't. See if you can get him to be open and honest about why he has lost interest in having sex with you.

Also, don't be afraid of you initiating sex yourself rather than waiting for him to. He may have been told to take it easy and wait for you to give the go ahead. 

Talk to him.


----------



## MrsHaf (Jan 13, 2015)

I think him feeling her move and kick now makes feel like he is intruding in her space. He says it's just strange for him. Like she is more than a fetus now.....she is his baby girl and has a name and moves when he talks to her....


----------



## karma*girl (Apr 28, 2012)

Could he be afraid of hurting the baby now that he/she is getting bigger? 
From what I've learned that's a real concern for some men.

Bring him to your next dr. appt & have the doc explain there's no need to worry: )
Maybe hearing a professional assure him will help him?

Also, it can get awkward having sex with a very pregnant woman, according to my husband, but we adjusted. 
Like you, my libido was really high in my 3rd trimester!
I was horny ALL the time! 

It worked well if we would lie in the spooning position and do it that way. I'd put a pillow under my belly for support. 
Sometimes I'd just back into him & start giving him the hint, haha! ; )

Doggystyle felt good too. My belly was out of the way & he had clear access from behind: ) 
I just couldn't lie on my back by then.
I couldn't breathe with all the pressure from the baby.

Good luck!! I hope that helps a bit..and congratulations on your little one! ( :


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

I don't know, a 4 or 5 month pregnant body turns me on, but the really huge stage is a turn off for the most part. I'd take part if she was really really enthusiastic, but I wouldn't go looking for it.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

When I was pregnant with I think my first I felt soooo fat so bloated so uncomfortable I couldn't imagine why my husband would even want to have sex with me. He said are you kidding, I can have sex and a blow job at he same time! Needless to say at the time I was disgusted by the joke. 

I have to admit it is a funny joke. However if he had ever bothered to reassure me maybe I wouldn't have been so revolted by the joke.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

Anon Pink said:


> He said are you kidding, I can have sex and a blow job at he same time!


I'm going to hell on a greased rocket sled for laughing at that.

Like other men have said, I found my wife very hot in the third trimester, and she was certainly horny enough, but I found myself pretty hesitant, too. I didn't want to hurt her or the baby. My wife told me to get over it.


----------

